# Do You Pay Uber $17,000 A Year To Cart You Around? The Twitterverse Isn’t Buying It



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

http://workingwomanreport.com/pay-uber-17000-year-cart-around-twitterverse-isnt-buying/








_By Karen Robinson-Jacobs
The Dallas Morning News_

_*WWR Article Summary (tl;dr)*_ _A new AAA study says Urban drivers using ride-hailing services as a primary mode of transportation spend more than $20,000 annually. But not everyone is buying that calculation._

*The Dallas Morning News*

A study from AAA suggesting ride-hailing services such as Uber or Lyft could amount to "twice the cost of car ownership" is setting off a debate on social media.

Earlier this week, the nation's largest "motoring and leisure travel organization," which brings in much of its revenue from car owners, said a new AAA analysis shows ride-hailing services "are not a cost-effective replacement for vehicle ownership."

The study said the average driver in an urban area, "the only setting in which using ride-hailing services are a practical full-time transportation option", racks up 10,841 miles a year.

Urban drivers using ride-hailing services as a primary mode of transportation would spend more than $20,000 annually, AAA said. "This equates to more than twice the cost of owning a personal vehicle, even when factoring in the expense of fuel, insurance, parking and the vehicle itself," according to the analysis.

In Dallas, the annual ride-hailing cost was estimated at $16,944, which was the least expensive annual cost among 20 urban areas studied. The most expensive was Boston at $27,545.

According to AAA's annual "Your Driving Costs" study, the average cost to own and operate a new vehicle, the costliest form of vehicle ownership, is $7,321 for 10,841 miles of travel annually.

Gabe Klein, former commissioner of transportation departments in Chicago and Washington D.C., went on Twitter to question AAA's premise that driving patterns would not change.

"No one would switch out on a 1 to 1 basis. People who give up personally owned cars take transit, walk, bike, carshare, ride hail, etc.," he said.

Other Twitter users anecdotally also offered up examples of switching to multiple means of transportation.

But Tim Dunne, director of consumer insights for J.D. Power, said he's not seen evidence of a big drop in miles traveled by the carless.

"Where's the evidence?" he said. "I'd like to see the evidence that it's going to change people."

Dunne did some calculations earlier this year using himself as an example and came up with results similar to AAA.

He said he found that switching from his own car to a ride-hailing service would boost his per-mile cost by about 80 percent. His example assumed the mileage didn't change.

He figured the annual cost of car ownership at about $9,740, including $240 a year on maintenance and $360 a year on car washes.

The web is filled with tales of consumers who said so-long to car ownership and switched instead to ride-sharing, public transportation and biking.

Neither Dunne nor Uber spokesman Travis Considine had real-world stats on how consumers behave when they hand over the car keys.

But Considine said there are other factors to consider, including the ecology.

"There are over 1 billion cars in the world today and championing the idea that each of those cars should be used by just one person comes with tremendous costs and consequences for us all," he said in an email. "This includes increased congestion in our cities and approximately 10,000 (U.S.) deaths every year due to drunk driving. But using multiple modes of transportation, including ridesharing, can help reduce those problems."

The AAA report cites only a few instances in which it deems ride-hailing services as a possible replacement.

"For those who travel a very limited number of miles annually, or have mobility issues that prevent them from driving a personal vehicle, ride-hailing can be a viable and important option," John Nielsen, a AAA managing director, said in a statement. "But, for everyone else: the car is still king."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't buy it either.

Uber is ok for that occasional night out drinking or going to a place with limited parking.

To replace a car completely. Don't think so.


----------



## screenordie (Aug 22, 2018)

they not spending 20K a year on uber, but they are paying interest on rides they took 2 summers ago

1st generation dumber than the last but hey we raised em

oh well

outside of ny buy a car its more than worth it, if you can afford an uber a day you can afford a car, you CANT afford a private chauffeur/private driver to go to starbucks or the club lmao

3 years 100K miles about $175 a month average on repairs
10 tires
4 front brakes rotors
rear brakes
2 motor mounts
front struts
rear shocks
fuel pump
radiator
alternator
battery
power steering pump
2 windshields
2 cv joints
2 front axels
tie rod joint
3 tows
2 tickets
3 fancy $50 tire valve stems, couple plugs, few alignments, blades, air filters, 1 side view mirror, 1 electric door wire harness, 1 ac recharge, tune up, transmission flush, radiator flush before the new radiator
.... all in 3000 trips haha over $6300 in repairs so $2 each trip on an old car for maintenance new is depreciation


the article above the guy spends more washing his car than maintenance which makes sense on a new model but once 75K crosses things start failing

god speed robot chaufferes for less god speed


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's environmental thing is total undeniable BS

There's no uber driver in this country that is averaging over 1 paid mile per driven mile. Most are probably at about half.

On a gasoline burn perspective, my customers are "collectively" operating at a ratio of .4 loaded miles per every driven mile.

Which means that "collectively" my customers would be under half the gas usage if they just drove themselves instead of hiring a taxi (even more once you factor in all my idling to keep the car cool) 


The math just isn't there... it's simply.. NOT... THERE!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

People whom *live *in my area see ride share mostly as a means to avoid a DWI as an emergency (my car's in the shop) or it's cheaper than parking at the airport type of thing. It's rare, unless I'm in the big city that whomever I'm driving doesn't have their own ride.

I still consider taking ride share a luxury. Was at an event with my son (and 4 other young blind kids) in the big city and the hotel shuttle driver couldn't figure out where to pick us up. Night fell and the druggies started coming out downtown so I called us an Uber. If I had felt safe where we were I would have made the shuttle driver find us.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MHR said:


> People whom *live *in my area see ride share mostly as a means to avoid a DWI as an emergency (my car's in the shop) or it's cheaper than parking at the airport type of thing. It's rare, unless I'm in the big city that whomever I'm driving doesn't have their own ride.


That's the way it *SHOULD* be if you ask me.

don't forget tourism or business travelers

This replacing car ownership with uber is just a stupid idea. There's too much of the country with too poor of public transit infrastructure for it to ever work outside of the largest of cities.

School buses are a big example of this,

The very concept of school buses don't exist in many countries, why?

Because the public transit infrastructure actually exists in these other places.

The infrastructure in the US is so behind the rest of the world, for most Americans dropping their car isn't going to happen.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I dont doubt that some users spend that much, if you use xl or lux all the time it adds up quickly, but I am guessing they expense it.

It equates to $400 a week which isn't that far off from car allowances for some jobs, if you pay a little extra for door to door service.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

screenordie said:


> they not spending 20K a year on uber, but they are paying interest on rides they took 2 summers ago
> 
> 1st generation dumber than the last but hey we raised em
> 
> ...


How the hell does this guy drive? I've put 120K miles on my car..I'm on my 3rd set of tires, and just had my first brake job. That's about it, except for oil and fluid changes.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

as I get older Ive been thinking about what happens when I cant drive any more. Pre uber I figured that I would have to move to a big city and live in a little apartment near a subway stop. Or move in with our kids...and no one wants that, 

My wife and I are at the point in our lives were we are putting less than 500 miles a month on our car, Usually just one "outing" a day. So lets assume 2 $10 Uber rides a day, 7 days a week $150 a week or $600 a month which is about what Im paying now to lease and insure and fuel our car 

Uber will let us stay in our suburban home without a car,,, and thats huge for a lot of us old farts

... at least for me the numbers in that study dont make sense


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> So lets assume 2 $10 Uber rides a day, 7 days a week $150 a week or $600 a month which is about what Im paying now to lease and insure and fuel our car


Until ride sharing rates are increased up to the point where Florida drivers can actually make a living wage... AND uber can turn a profit.

Then your at 2 $20 rides a day, 7 days a week, $300 a week or $1,200 a month.

Your math is kinda out the window.. and if your thinking that the rates can't double.. look at the taxi prices for your area.

Either ride-sharing is going to die, or eventually the rates are going to skyrocket, especially in Florida.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber's environmental thing is total undeniable BS
> 
> There's no uber driver in this country that is averaging over 1 paid mile per driven mile. Most are probably at about half.
> 
> ...


Having a rider 100% of the time means paid mile=driven mile.
I don't think its possible to have paid mile>driven mile, let alone "average over".

Collectively the rider's gas usage is equal between driving themselves and hiring a taxi/RS.
The other "half of gas usage" (.6 unloaded miles) is entirely on the taxi/RS driver, making himself available.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Until ride sharing rates are increased up to the point where Florida drivers can actually make a living wage... AND uber can turn a profit.
> 
> Then your at 2 $20 rides a day, 7 days a week, $300 a week or $1,200 a month.
> 
> ...


I think the rates that riders pay are actually quite fair. The problem I have as a driver is that the commission I pay Uber is too high. When I do a private cash ride I'm happy taking Uber rates

Uber bills themselves as a tech company putting riders in touch with drivers ie they are a lead generating company. What they do costs them exactly the same whether it's a $5 ride or a $10 ride or a $50 ride. Uber's share should be a much lower percentage or a flat rate

If Uber dosent do that I think more drivers will do what many are already doing, specifically develop their own private ride business. When i need a ride I'll call my personal Uber driver and pay him directly

Another something that might happen is more of us old farts (and young people too) will depend on Uber for all their local transportation needs. More riders means more rides and less dead miles for drivers. I think that at least theoretically, Uber is right; lower fares means more money for drivers



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Until ride sharing rates are increased up to the point where Florida drivers can actually make a living wage... AND uber can turn a profit.
> 
> Then your at 2 $20 rides a day, 7 days a week, $300 a week or $1,200 a month.
> 
> ...


I don't think Uber was ever supposed to provide a living wage. At best it's a side hustle to carry one over a rough spot or to supplement one's income.

I know that there are some of us that are trying to use Uber for most of our income but we all know that can't last for long. There just aren't enough hours in the day


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

oldfart said:


> I think the rates that riders pay are actually quite fair. The problem I have as a driver is that the commission I pay Uber is too high. When I do a private cash ride I'm happy taking Uber rates
> 
> Uber bills themselves as a tech company putting riders in touch with drivers ie they are a lead generating company. What they do costs them exactly the same whether it's a $5 ride or a $10 ride or a $50 ride. Uber's share should be a much lower percentage or a flat rate
> 
> ...


The fares that riders pay now is not fair. I know everybody would like them to be, but right now Uber is in predatory pricing mode to drive cab companies out of business.

Last year uber lost over 4.5 billion dollars. That cannot continue. Uber knows this. That's why they have cut driver pay so much in the past year by reducing incentives and changing surge pricing. Now, Uber will never ever ever ever ever make a profit at their current rates. After the IPO next year, they will have to raise their rates in order to please their new shareholders.

Uber's end game is probably something like this:

Uber makes about 80/20 between themselves and drivers. Uber's mileage rates are around 2 to $3 per mile, or whatever is 10% less than taxis in the area.

This will probably take three to five years to accomplish. But, when they do, Uber will be making a modest profit and drivers will still be making around minimum wage.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Here it’s cheaper to uber to work than own a car, 

Riders have told me when you factor in al day parking fees, insurance, petrol, depreciation, maintenance, registration, 

My regular riders would pay $20-30 per day to get to work and back via an Uber,

Parkin per day is $15. insurance $20 a week, jsut to name some costs,


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

arcterus said:


> The fares that riders pay now is not fair. I know everybody would like them to be, but right now Uber is in predatory pricing mode to drive cab companies out of business.
> 
> Last year uber lost over 4.5 billion dollars. That cannot continue. Uber knows this. That's why they have cut driver pay so much in the past year by reducing incentives and changing surge pricing. Now, Uber will never ever ever ever ever make a profit at their current rates. After the IPO next year, they will have to raise their rates in order to please their new shareholders.
> 
> ...


A couple of things. The Uber rate for an xl ride is actually more than a taxi at the ft Myers airport. There is no room to raise rates

The current uber investors (the guys that want to cash out with an IPO are encouraging uber to sell the driverless car part of the company in a separate transaction before the IPO Which tells me that rideshare s probably at or very close to profitability now. Painting with a very broad brush, I think the ride share part of this business has three areas that cost money 1) the development of the app 2) new market marketing and 3) ongoing maintenance of the app and management of the business incl. customer service. They are done with 1 and 2. So only #3 is left

Obviously I don't see their numbers but common sense tells me that they should be able to make an enormous profit with out the drag of the driverless car, new market marketing and app development

Surge pricing is a tool to reduce customer demand and increase driver supply. If there is balance there is no need for surge pricing. My point is that surge pricing is an indication that something is wrong. And I don't ever want to be dependent on it. I want things to be right (in balance). The result would be ; I'd be busy all time and no dead miles

What I do know is that if I had a few more rides a day and no dead miles id be happy at the current rate and really happy if uber took 10% rather than the about 35% they get now

My point is that the rates are ok but uber takes too much. I understand that is necessary to pay for the marketing in new markets and to fund the driverless car. It's just that I don't think we should have to pay for those things


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> People whom *live *in my area see ride share mostly as a means to avoid a DWI as an emergency (my car's in the shop) or it's cheaper than parking at the airport type of thing. It's rare, unless I'm in the big city that whomever I'm driving doesn't have their own ride.
> 
> I still consider taking ride share a luxury. Was at an event with my son (and 4 other young blind kids) in the big city and the hotel shuttle driver couldn't figure out where to pick us up. Night fell and the druggies started coming out downtown so I called us an Uber. If I had felt safe where we were I would have made the shuttle driver find us.


The hotel shuttle Shuffled you


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Classified said:


> Here it's cheaper to uber to work than own a car,
> 
> Riders have told me when you factor in al day parking fees, insurance, petrol, depreciation, maintenance, registration,
> 
> ...


Maybe it comes down to: the riders are smarter than the drivers. They know how to properly factor in their true costs per mile and per day, whereas the drivers think they are making the big bucks because they don't.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Maybe it comes down to: the riders are smarter than the drivers. They know how to properly factor in their true costs per mile and per day, whereas the drivers think they are making the big bucks because they don't.


This is the problem....or solution...

Uber invented a "cash" machine...8>O

And all one needs to access it is a car...8>)

Now is that a new paradym or what...8>)

Oh well...I've apparently been...

relegated to the "cheap seats"...

Rakos


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Milennials.
Round trip to work-$20x5
Round trip to supermarket 20x2
Apt to club-10x2
Club to club 10x3
Club to home 10x2.

That's $210 per week for work, one grocery round trip, and only two nights of clubbing.
10 grand for a modest full time pax.

Just think about the alcoholics.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Milennials.
> Round trip to work-$20x5
> Round trip to supermarket 20x2
> Apt to club-10x2
> ...


I pay Uber 3 times that to drive for them.
I pay $60.00 a day in Taxes just to drive for Uber !
$1.00 a trip TAX plus $4.00 each AIRPORT TRIP.

THE OIL COMPANIES MAKE EVEN MORE.

IN FACT

EVERYONE IS MAKING MONEY !

But me . . .

" NO NEED TO TIP "!



KevinH said:


> http://workingwomanreport.com/pay-uber-17000-year-cart-around-twitterverse-isnt-buying/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P.S. §§§§ Uber& Uber DRIVERS ARE SUBSIDISING OVER 50 % of the TRUE COST of those RIDES !!!!



Classified said:


> Here it's cheaper to uber to work than own a car,
> 
> Riders have told me when you factor in al day parking fees, insurance, petrol, depreciation, maintenance, registration,
> 
> ...


$3.00 an Hour parking meters.
IF you can find one.
When i was a kid parking meters took change.
Now they take CREDIT CARDS.



KevinH said:


> http://workingwomanreport.com/pay-uber-17000-year-cart-around-twitterverse-isnt-buying/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop IMPORTS !

Think of all the FUEL SAVED BY NO SHIPPING !

" GO GREEN "

Make America Great Again.

" THINK ABOUT THE ECOLOGY".

Stop " GLOBALIZATION" for the Good of Mother Earth !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

screenordie said:


> they not spending 20K a year on uber, but they are paying interest on rides they took 2 summers ago
> 
> 1st generation dumber than the last but hey we raised em
> 
> ...


Robot Car Computer will Lock up several times DAILY !

Causing Congestion and ABSOLUTE GRIDLOCK !

Not even EMERGENCY SERVICES WILL BE AVAILABLE DUE TO HAZARDOUS & TEMPERMENTAL ROBO CARS !

The Car is King !



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber's environmental thing is total undeniable BS
> 
> There's no uber driver in this country that is averaging over 1 paid mile per driven mile. Most are probably at about half.
> 
> ...


The SAUDI's didnt INVEST IN UBER For No Reason !



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Until ride sharing rates are increased up to the point where Florida drivers can actually make a living wage... AND uber can turn a profit.
> 
> Then your at 2 $20 rides a day, 7 days a week, $300 a week or $1,200 a month.
> 
> ...


Every THIRD vehicle on Road in Florida
Is a MEDICAL TRANSPORT VAN


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Boy...is someone fired up or what...8>)

Rakos








PS. A hunting we will go...a hunting we will go...8>)


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

oldfart said:


> I think the rates that riders pay are actually quite fair. The problem I have as a driver is that the commission I pay Uber is too high. When I do a private cash ride I'm happy taking Uber rates


I have been reading your comments and began thinking about what the mobility provided by Uber meant for people in their retirement years. I began to ponder how to put a community system together in a "post Uber" world. There is a rural city in California with many low income and migrant workers that is some distance from hospitals and other medical facilities. They have created a transportation service to serve all in the community using a rotating pool of local car owning volunteers.
I was surprised about your comment about doing rides for cash, as it probably left you completely uninsured. It would seem that you are at a point in your life where careful managing of assets is a priority. Do the cash rides not put your savings/home ownership at great risk? And what about the ethics of putting your passengers, pedestrians, and other drivers at great loss because of your inability to compensate them for their losses?


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had several people tell me they use Uber or Lyft as their primary method of getting around, to and from work. Reported budgets are $400 to 600 per month. One guy admitted he spends more than $1,000 per month on Uber, and that he's saving money by doing so. Some gave up their cars (and what they paid to rent their parking spaces), and others never had to replace a car (epileptics, visually impaired, blind, or other people with disabilities that make driving impossible). Several parents have told me they budget $400-500 per month for their college kid, in lieu of a car payment and insurance. I've had quite a few college kids religiously splitting fares so they could keep within their parent-paid Uber budget.

Lots of people in my neighborhood use Uber and Lyft to get to work every single day. Doctors, bankers, lawyers, executives, etc. It's not just the cost of their own car, but the convenience of curb site drop offs and pickups in a dense urban area, saving on parking fees and frustrations, being able to work in the car instead of having to drive. I've had doctors dictating notes while I drove, something they can't do while driving (this can be almost funny, because I hear things like "Patient refused to admit they abused alcohol/drugs" and "Prescribed Valtrex for herpes simplex one" or something similar).

In some cases, their employer is footing the bill as a perq, so that long commutes can be turned into additional work hours, via cell phone, tablet, and laptop. I've hauled those several times, sometimes over an hour one-way.

A lot of people in my city use Uber/Lyft to solve the last two miles of their commute, where they ride the train and/or bus.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

KevinH said:


> I have been reading your comments and began thinking about what the mobility provided by Uber meant for people in their retirement years. I began to ponder how to put a community system together in a "post Uber" world. There is a rural city in California with many low income and migrant workers that is some distance from hospitals and other medical facilities. They have created a transportation service to serve all in the community using a rotating pool of local car owning volunteers.
> I was surprised about your comment about doing rides for cash, as it probably left you completely uninsured. It would seem that you are at a point in your life where careful managing of assets is a priority. Do the cash rides not put your savings/home ownership at great risk? And what about the ethics of putting your passengers, pedestrians, and other drivers at great loss because of your inability to compensate them for their losses?





screenordie said:


> they not spending 20K a year on uber, but they are paying interest on rides they took 2 summers ago
> 
> 1st generation dumber than the last but hey we raised em
> 
> ...


My 89 yo mother in law can't drive any more and my day is coming.

I should t have compared the cost of Uber vs owning and driving my own car.thats not important to me. I'm looking to the day when I can't drive at all. And then Uber will be a great solution to what will be my mobility problem. As long as I can afford it



KevinH said:


> I have been reading your comments and began thinking about what the mobility provided by Uber meant for people in their retirement years. I began to ponder how to put a community system together in a "post Uber" world. There is a rural city in California with many low income and migrant workers that is some distance from hospitals and other medical facilities. They have created a transportation service to serve all in the community using a rotating pool of local car owning volunteers.
> I was surprised about your comment about doing rides for cash, as it probably left you completely uninsured. It would seem that you are at a point in your life where careful managing of assets is a priority. Do the cash rides not put your savings/home ownership at great risk? And what about the ethics of putting your passengers, pedestrians, and other drivers at great loss because of your inability to compensate them for their losses?


I'm not sure where you read that I was doing cash rides. I thought I had been careful when discussing "scheduled" rides to add that I always used the app.

I have now tested this thing (on the app) and have interviewed other drivers that are working on the same thing and others that have made the transition and I am confident that I can develop a private ride business for myself. I have been talking to insurance agents to purchase commercial insurance. I have one quote and I'm waiting for another. And I have the application to get the necessary permits to have a "car for hire" in Lee County Fl. And the Ft Myers airport. But insurance comes first


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

oldfart said:


> My 89 yo mother in law can't drive any more and my day is coming.
> 
> I should t have compared the cost of Uber vs owning and driving my own car.thats not important to me. I'm looking to the day when I can't drive at all. And then Uber will be a great solution to what will be my mobility problem. As long as I can afford it
> 
> ...


Florida is famously a retirement state and I am sure many of your fellow citizens are faced with similar transportation issues as they age. Perhaps you can put together a similar program to the one I mentioned in California. Sort of a take-off on Means On Wheels, the service that brings food to the elderly and disabled. Maybe you charge passengers on a sliding scale and get charitable funding from the County/State and philanthropic organizations. Once you have a formula then scale it across the country.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

KevinH said:


> Florida is famously a retirement state and I am sure many of your fellow citizens are faced with similar transportation issues as they age. Perhaps you can put together a similar program to the one I mentioned in California. Sort of a take-off on Means On Wheels, the service that brings food to the elderly and disabled. Maybe you charge passengers on a sliding scale and get charitable funding from the County/State and philanthropic organizations. Once you have a formula then scale it across the country.


Not gonna happen

Had a ride today 15 mile run to his work

The back story is this:

He and his wife had two cars, but they work in business within the same industrial park and their hours are pretty much the same. Except once a week he has an early sales meeting to attend

They decided to get rid of one car and ride together to and from work. So one day a week (today) he Uber's to the sales meeting

So his Uber cost is about $100 a month. Which is much less than the cost of that second car


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The only place Uber can truly replace car ownership is NYC or SFO. 

Places where you have a separate rent for your parking spot. $200+ /month
Everywhere you go also charges for parking {by the hour, usually higher than minimum wage}.


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

an actual car is $15-20 a day including insurance less depending on model of course, to go anywhere anytime you want.

an actual ubers actual costs are approx $10 EVERY trip

until drivers are paid approx a minimum of $10 gross EVERY ride AND riders are willing to pay least $10 EVERY ride it will never work

eventually you have to pay over costs, it will never COST less than $10 to move thousands of pounds 1-10ish miles human nor robot NEVER unless energy becomes free & physics gets teleportation figured out NEVER

self driving pacificas are 50K brand-new add least 50K for robot magic thats 100K today even if they get down to 10K after 3,000 rides ive pretty much replaced everything but the engine/transmission these thing will be trash cans by 10,000 rides to break even on a price that wont be realistic till 2035 lol

it sure wont be cheaper than paying grandpa simpson or apu $2 in a $5000 car that has fake inspection forms filled out to stay driving



oldfart said:


> Not gonna happen
> 
> Had a ride today 15 mile run to his work
> 
> ...


cabs arent for 15 mile rides to work & will never be, works for him but not sustainable under $1 a mile for drivers, im sure hes unmatched from lots & ignored, i cancel 15 minute rides in a $1 a mile market lol i might of took him once but never again after that unless hes a cash tipper & he scheduled off book ride from the card i gave them ; )

im sure every market has least 100 of me whove been passing out cards for years, i do 500-1000 a month on scheduled rides.

if you live in the hood and are local im sure plenty do the same "just text me for a ride i live round here"

why would any sane person take a $4 ride more than once after that guy better have 10 cash & we cut out the middle man or steadily watch your ratings drop& wait times increase

none of this sustainable

a self driving car will need to give 50,000 rides just to break even problem is most cars cant function after 3000 rides without a lot of work

if its not about profit then what's it about?

having vehicles & private companies filming & survelling everyones neighborhoods? facial recognition & warrant scans? ad placement, built in 7/11?

but meat bag water filled human beta testers feel free to step in one, i know i have 50ish years left might make the singularityand ill never step foot in one & will be sure to lose nails in front of many while handing out paintball/mud guns to the local teens as long as they meet one condition lol maybe start buying bologna again to toss on the roof attract birds haha

sillyCON valley havent stepped outside in the real world in a decade but it is entertaining


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

cantstopwontstop said:


> an actual car is $15-20 a day including insurance less depending on model of course, to go anywhere anytime you want.
> 
> an actual ubers actual costs are approx $10 EVERY trip


The guy I talked to uses Uber for one trip a week and so was able to get rid of his second car

So if you are right he was spending $500 or so a month. No he is spending $about $100 a month

So if you use your car every day, keep your car. But if you only need your car a day or two a week. Or if you can't drive any more Uber might make sense


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

While it's possible to spend $17K a year on Uber it's not the norm, you would have to spend $68 a day 5 days a week for 50 weeks a year to do this $34 in each direction It's certainly not the norm and Uber does not get to keep that amount. It's crazy to spend $340 a week on Uber when some employees don't even earn that much. 

The only scenario would be if you have a great paying job and lost your license for drunk driving.

It might be true but how many people use it as a primary source of transportation and do they even spend that much?


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

oldfart said:


> The guy I talked to uses Uber for one trip a week and so was able to get rid of his second car
> 
> So if you are right he was spending $500 or so a month. No he is spending $about $100 a month
> 
> So if you use your car every day, keep your car. But if you only need your car a day or two a week. Or if you can't drive any more Uber might make sense


to each they own ill always own a car for emergency purposes alone might not be registered or insured but ill be able to get 400+ miles in hours call me old fashioned

the bottlenecks during weather events, etc still going to be there & forget about natural disasters or emergencies...

outside a few cities owning a car always makes the most sense cost, efficiency, mobility, convenience, credit.....

before uber i filled up my gas tank once every few months & it sat in a garage 24 hours most days & its still worth the 300-450 it costs, no commute i assume most people commute, no most can't afford a cab to your job or to run errands they not for that but thats who uber caters to

plus in the end im the neighborly type if its a regular trip ill find a friend/family member or cycle thru enough drivers to find one thatll benefit us both more than an evil app eventually, but then the magic unicorn self driving walmart robots will deliver so who needs to leave the house? amazon drones will drop prescriptions off from mars in a hyperloop powered by machine learning & artificial intelligence with a sprinkle of blockchain & boom worth BILLIONS so many options for shopping & movement

they're basically burning 2 $4500 used cars every minute to bring humans flying cars & an app that thinks it deserves to make more money than the human providing the life/time/risk/vehicle, they charge more per minute on scooters they spent half a billion dollars on, than what they pay drivers per minute in thousand pound vehicles with half a billion dollara ill give everyone in the country a damn scooter and have enough left over for a pizza or few

just evil evil evil app : )

hey any human working at uber the app at NO TIME should EVER make more than the human driver you disgusting excuse for flesh : ) yall owe EVERY driver least $5 for EVERY ride they've ever given & we know thats not happening


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> While it's possible to spend $17K a year on Uber it's not the norm, you would have to spend $68 a day 5 days a week for 50 weeks a year to do this $34 in each direction It's certainly not the norm and Uber does not get to keep that amount. It's crazy to spend $340 a week on Uber when some employees don't even earn that much.
> 
> The only scenario would be if you have a great paying job and lost your license for drunk driving.


It also makes sense if you are 85 years old and can't see worth a damn and your kid took away your license but you want to retain a little independence


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

No I mean the only scenario of paying $17K a year. 

Yes it's great for older people if they have and know how to use a smartphone for the occasional ride. When I drove there was one older man that used it since he didn't drive any longer.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If you, as a driver, are grossing ~ $1k a week, chances are good that Uber/Lyft are taking at least 1/3 of that. If they're taking 1/3, they're getting $333 /wk x 52 wks = $17,316 

Fcking riders aren't the ones paying $17k per year, the drivers that Uber treats like shit are the ones paying it.


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> If you, as a driver, are grossing ~ $1k a week, chances are good that Uber/Lyft are taking at least 1/3 of that. If they're taking 1/3, they're getting $333 /wk x 52 wks = $17,316
> 
> Fcking riders aren't the ones paying $17k per year, the drivers that Uber treats like shit are the ones paying it.


if a driver grossing $8.80 a week ubers making $4, $200 a year for doing nothing

humans at this company actually think theyre going to succeed with an app that thinks it deserves more money on rides than the human actually providing the risk, time, vehicle,gas, maintenance....

well the 10,000 or so crooks at the top of this scam already succeeding


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

cantstopwontstop said:


> if a driver grossing $8.80 a week ubers making $4, $200 a year for doing nothing
> 
> humans at this company actually think theyre going to succeed with an app that thinks it deserves more money on rides than the human actually providing the risk, time, vehicle,gas, maintenance....
> 
> well the 10,000 or so crooks at the top of this scam already succeeding


It's a good way to claim losses hence a great way to get $$$ on your taxes. Don't do it for income...DO IT FOR A LOSS. I don't do car washes, I don't do water, i don't do anything that is going to nickle and dime me but everything else, especially gas that gets attached to the time sheet. I'm going to get an alignment done and that will be taken off as well when I start Uber again. I have to make sure it's done the same week I'm doing Uber.


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

MarkR said:


> It's a good way to claim losses hence a great way to get $$$ on your taxes. Don't do it for income...DO IT FOR A LOSS. I don't do car washes, I don't do water, i don't do anything that is going to nickle and dime me but everything else, especially gas that gets attached to the time sheet. I'm going to get an alignment done and that will be taken off as well when I start Uber again. I have to make sure it's done the same week I'm doing Uber.


im pretty sure thats what the 50+% of drivers that only do 10 rides a month, just leave app on while driving & all those miles deducible among other deductions,

fortunately im in a position where 90+% of my rides are $40+ an hour so im not in it for the tax benefits

if not id accept 1 ride a month to stay active but my app would be on everywhere

as it is now i mostly only accept rides at home when driving apps on but mostly ignored unless in my area & recognize it

i spend maybe $20 a year on car washes lol had 1 complaint on it, but a $1 spray down every month or two & a vacuum maybe 4 times a year, ill save that $ for the end of life paint job, but it does average about $175 a month in repairs all my rides pretty much same 35 miles trek early in the morning


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Related article picked up by Forbes:

Sep 5, 2018,12:46 pm
*Running The Numbers: Auto Ownership Is Still Way Cheaper Than Ride Hailing*

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jimgorzelany/2018/09/05/running-the-numbers-auto-ownership-is-way-cheaper-than-ride-hailing/


----------

